# Hillary for President!!!



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

I'd vote for a dog turd before I voted for this woman.


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2007)

This might be the only positive, Matt.

National Ledger - Jenna Jameson: Hillary Clinton Election Will be Great for Porn


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah saw that. Too bad Jenna has jumped the shark.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

ah the witch of Endor is coming out .............. NOT. waddya bet slick Willie will be history if she gets the overall Demo vote


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Nope. I think they are already split and only keep the semblance of a normal life to further their aspirations. Both of them live a life of lies.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

I do wonder...................ah no I don't................I'd sure like to send them both to Iraq right now to the front lines with shoot me signs posted on their fat ass's


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I'd vote for a dog turd before I voted for this woman.



Absolutely! The only person more repulsive than her is Hanoi Jane, but unfortunately, Hillary is a lot more dangerous. God help us if she ever wins.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I'd vote for a dog turd before I voted for this woman.



I dont know about Hilary, but if I was an American, I might consider Obama, alot of his veiws and policies I support, but I would want someone who can compitently handle the situation in Iraq, who can entrust more responsibilty and decision making to the Military


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> I dont know about Hilary, but if I was an American, I might consider Obama, alot of his veiws and policies I support, but I would want someone who can compitently handle the situation in Iraq, who can entrust more responsibilty and decision making to the Military


And from him, you'll get the exact opposite. He talks a good talk but he's another closet socialist.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

what is the real nut-cracker here gents is that both the demos and repubs are back tracking every turn they get............ when asked on the issues one statement is made and then a week later in most all cases the reverse happens. Our present pres is trying to make a comeback on a rebound but is failing his wind was taken out of him when the demos secured the house, appearance is everything and he doesn't give a rats ass anymore

guess it is a matter of whom are you going to trust.............

in this case I vote a big fat 0 for 2008 right now ~


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

He's scary. He reminds me of Alan Keyes. A fantastic orator. But when you really listen to what he is saying you run for the hills.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Fred Thompson


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

Matt :

did he just put in his 2 cents into the pot for 08 ? Frankly I like the guy.........but............

let er buck !


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah its all over the news that he is going to file with the FEC. Run, Freddy. Run.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

go independent and he may have my vote, and hey give me back my stinking land instead of governmental land grabbing.............morons


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

You too huh. We had a landowner who wanted to develop their land, but upon inspection was told that he could not take down any trees on his undeveloped property. Why? Eagle's nest. Law forbid taking any trees in a 150yd radius.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

not to get too off topic but in my region and Bill Marshall knows this as well as he lives close to me, BLM and Fish and Game should be ashamed and return the lands they have stolen from us, if there wasn't so much screwing off with the govt, our county would not be in such dire straits as it is now with sheriff/police protection on the brink of non-existance. It's a total crime beyond reason with so much mis-management of funds and the shuffling of job positions illegally. I do see why crime is such a problem here in the south part of the great state of Ory-gun

E


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2007)

Thompson would get my vote, if independant like Erich said...


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2007)

I said it in an other thread, replace "Kyle's mom" by "Clinton" in the following song, and you have the new anthem for the Democrat Party !


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpWYGDUZahE_


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thompson would get my vote, if independant like Erich said...



Not gonna happen Les. I'd be utterly shocked. So do we throw him out then? Alternatives don't look good.


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2007)

Matt is he running on the demo ticket ? crap if he is ..........think I'll vote on the blank space for myself or maybe Les


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Certainly not. But I'm sure he'll run republican in alignment with his prior stint as Senator.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Certainly not. But I'm sure he'll run republican in alignment with his prior stint as Senator.


Absolutely, that's where his power base came from and it would probably get him elected again if he stays far enough away from Bush.
At this time I think Thompson is the only politician that I even remotely feel comfortable voting for. Not one of the Dems gives me a warm fuzzy. It was really looking like the old "Who's the lesser of two evils" scenario.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Jun 3, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> I dont know about Hilary, but if I was an American, I might consider Obama, alot of his veiws and policies I support, but *I would want someone who can compitently handle the situation in Iraq*, who can entrust more responsibilty and decision making to the Military



What has Obama done in the past that makes you think he could "competently handle the situation in Iraq"? Besides his speeches?
In my opinion: Nothing. He's all talk.
The Dems criticise Bush on Iraq but their only plan is to cut and run.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep. For what its worth, I read a poll (can't recall the source) that said Hillary is clearly the leader among democrats, but gets spanked by virtually every Republican. Man that's refreshing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

I would never return the US if Hillary got elected until she left office.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would never return the US if Hillary got elected until she left office.



That's the good side of having double-citizenship. Eh, Adler ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

I no longer have dual citizenship. I used to have German and American but I gave up my German. I am attempting to get my German back as well though now that according to German law I can have both US and German citizenship at the same time again. It also depends if I can keep my US still now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I no longer have dual citizenship. I used to have German and American but I gave up my German. I am attempting to get my German back as well though now that according to German law I can have both US and German citizenship at the same time again. It also depends if I can keep my US still now.



As long as you don't renounce your US citizenship you should be OK.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2007)

Well Adler you better stay put for 4 years anyway. Man I hope I'm wrong but if that wing-nut gets into office we are going to fall on our faces


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a guest bedroom here in Germany for you Erich!


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2007)

I may take you up on it friend !! ~ 

E ~ send her to Iraq......ASAP !


----------

